# :: مراكز التدريب في شركات سعودية ::



## يا الغالي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]The Aramco Fire Training Center[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مركز تدريب على الإطفاء بشركة أرامكو السعودية[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]منطقة الجعيمة، جنوب الجبيل، السعودية[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]*

​

[FONT=&quot]يعد المركز واحدا من أكبر المراكز التدريبية تقدماً في هذا المجال على مستوى العالم، وذلك من خلال ما يوفره من تدريب متقدم لرجال الإطفاء في [/FONT]«[FONT=&quot]أرامكو» السعودية وعموم موظفيها، وفقاً لأفضل وأحدث طرق وأساليب التدريب في العالم[/FONT].

​





​[FONT=&quot]ويأتي إنشاء هذا المركز امتدادا لجهود الشركة المستمرة لرفع مستوى كفاءة أعمال مكافحة الحرائق لدى رجال الإطفاء فيها وعموم موظفيها من مختلف قطاعاتها، وخفض نسبة الخسائر الناجمة عن الحرائق التي قد تحدث في منشآت الشركة[/FONT].

​


​ 


[FONT=&quot]ويستوعب مركز التدريب الجديد ما لا يقل عن 100 متدرب في آن واحد، يتلقون منهج تدريس عالي المستوى يجري الإشراف عليه، بالتعاون مع العديد من الجهات العالمية المتخصصة في هذا المجال، وينفذه مدربون معتمدون في المركز حصلوا على أعلى شهادات الاعتماد في تخصصات مكافحة الحرائق من أعرق المراكز العالمية في التدريب على الإطفاء، بالإضافة إلى طاقم فني مؤهل لأعمال التنسيق ومساندة التدريب[/FONT].


​


​


[FONT=&quot]ويوفر المركز أهم أنواع التدريب على مكافحة الحرائق بمختلف أنواعها، مثل مكافحة الحرائق الصناعية، ومكافحة حرائق المباني، وحرائق الخزانات والصهاريج، وحرائق المنصات البحرية والسفن في المناطق المغمورة، من خلال تجهيزه بمجسمات ضخمة تحاكي تلك المرافق. بالإضافة إلى توفيره التدريب على حرائق المواد الخطرة، وأعمال البحث والإنقاذ الصناعي، وأعمال الإخلاء والإنقاذ[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]أما مبنى الإدارة، فيتضمن على خمسة فصول دراسية تحتوي على أجهزة العرض والتدريب عن طريق الكومبيوتر، ومكاتب للمشرفين والمدربين، وقاعة للاجتماعات مجهزة بنظام للاتصال المرئي يسهل عملية التواصل والاجتماعات الدورية بين المدربين في المركز ونظرائهم في مراكز التدريب المماثلة حول العالم، وغرفة مجهزة بنظام لمراقبة الأنظمة المساندة لأعمال التدريب، وغرفة لتقديم الإسعافات الأولية، بالإضافة إلى مصلى وقاعة طعام. وهناك مبنى آخر مخصص لأعمال مساندة التدريب يشتمل على جميع مرافق إسناد أعمال الإطفاء ذات الإمكانات الكبيرة[/FONT].

​


​

[FONT=&quot]ويشتمل المركز على نظام ضخم للتزود بمياه مكافحة الحرائق، ونظام وقود مختلف الأنواع من المواد البترولية، تستعمل جميعها في محاكاة جميع أنواع الحرائق ومضخات تعمل على توليد الضغط اللازم لتدفق الوقود إلى جميع مناطق التسرب الوهمية في نماذج المحاكاة المذكورة التي تتسبب في حدوث الحرائق، كما زود المركز كذلك بنظام لإعادة تجميع وتصفية المياه المستخدمة في التدريب على الإطفاء لإعادة استخدامها مرة أخرى[/FONT].
«[FONT=&quot]جريدة الشرق الأوسط[/FONT]»





​ 
المصدر

تحياتي​​


----------



## يا الغالي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*مركز تدريب شركة سابك لإطفاء*

*[FONT=&quot]The SABIC Fire Training Center[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - SFTC[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مركز تدريب شركة سابك لإطفاء

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التابع لإدارة العامة للأمن الصناعي بالشركة السعودية للصناعات الأساسية - سابك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مدينة الجبيل الصناعية 

[/FONT]*
​ 




*[FONT=&quot]في سنة 2006: درب المركز أكثر من 2300 من موظفي شركة سابك.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقدم المركز العديد من الدورات في الطوارئ لموظفي الشركة في:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]- مكافحة الحرائق .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- الإنقاذ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- معرفة أنواع المواد الكيماوية ومخاطرها وكيفية التعامل معها والوقاية منها.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- الإسعافات الأولية .[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]طبقا لبرامج الجمعية الوطنية الأمريكية للوقاية من الحرائق - [/FONT]**NFPA*​





​ *[FONT=&quot]
لمزيد من المعلومات حول المركز[/FONT]*​ *Mamdooh A. Al-Balawi - SFTC Coordinator*​ *Saudi Basic Industries Corporation*​ *PO Box 10040 Al-Jubail Industrial City 31961*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المصدر 
[/FONT]*​ 

[FONT=&quot] 


تحياتي ..
[/FONT]​


----------



## مراقب سلامة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك عزيزي ويعطيك العافية


----------

